# No crank no start



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Also I scanned the car and the only code to show up is U0073 - control module communication bus off.. 😵


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjWkpmfsq_rAhWWHM0KHZJdBhwQFjAUegQIAxAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fstatic.nhtsa.gov%2Fodi%2Ftsbs%2F2015%2FSB-10057574-8899.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2GVcqUrFQSJyEjUfX-CiQc


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjWkpmfsq_rAhWWHM0KHZJdBhwQFjAUegQIAxAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fstatic.nhtsa.gov%2Fodi%2Ftsbs%2F2015%2FSB-10057574-8899.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2GVcqUrFQSJyEjUfX-CiQc


I removed the cable and tested resistance. It has .5 - .7 ohms. I’ve ordered a replacement cable and will try it out. Any ideas about the cut cable? In the picture I put dolphin crimp connector to splice the wire but I have no idea what it is used for. Looks like it goes from the fuse box to somewhere on the passenger side but can’t see exactly where.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjWkpmfsq_rAhWWHM0KHZJdBhwQFjAUegQIAxAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fstatic.nhtsa.gov%2Fodi%2Ftsbs%2F2015%2FSB-10057574-8899.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2GVcqUrFQSJyEjUfX-CiQc


New negative battery installed and no changes. Any other suggestions? I have any and all tools (or I can get them) for testing and troubleshooting I just need to know what I’m looking to test. I’m electrician so I’m pretty handy with a multimeter. I just don’t know the pinouts for the wiring.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Here is video link of what is happening


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

You know you said it sat for a month.. also saw a wire that was broken. It possible a rodent got in and did a number on the wiring? I had this happen once in an SUV and it was a nightmare, big momma rat. Figured it out by having all sorts of sensor issues then finally found rat droppings and that tipped me off.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Is there supposed to be a wire on the far left stud?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Also found this. What is this the outside temp sensor? Will this prevent starting?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> You know you said it sat for a month.. also saw a wire that was broken. It possible a rodent got in and did a number on the wiring? I had this happen once in an SUV and it was a nightmare, big momma rat. Figured it out by having all sorts of sensor issues then finally found rat droppings and that tipped me off.


I’ve looked around for chewed or damaged wiring. Only found the sensor and the wiring that I posted in the first picture.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I can start looking on the inside for damaged wiring also.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> You know you said it sat for a month.. also saw a wire that was broken. It possible a rodent got in and did a number on the wiring? I had this happen once in an SUV and it was a nightmare, big momma rat. Figured it out by having all sorts of sensor issues then finally found rat droppings and that tipped me off.


looks like I may have found the issue. Gonna solder these wires back together and hope for the best.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

That was it. Spliced the blue and white wiring and car starts again. 🎉🎉


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So.. how did this happen though is the question, is my theory plausible? Good deal it's running again!


----------

